# Benutzername + Passwort = Seite



## WorldWideWeb (24. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe schon Gegooglet, doch leider nichts richtiges gefunden.

Ich möchte im Endeffekt nur folgende URL haben:

http://www.webseite.de/_benutzernamepasswort_.htm

Das ganze möchte ich machen, indem ich 2 Input-Boxen mache (eine ist _benutzername_ und die andere _passwort_).

Ein Beispiel wäre:

Benutzername: Max Meyer
Passwort:         Internet

http://www.webseite.de/max_%20_meyerinternet.htm

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir in diesem Fall wieder helfen.

Danke
WWW


----------



## tombe (24. April 2011)

Also wenn die Angaben auf wirklich dafür benützt werden (Benutzername und Passwort) dürfte es ja wohl ziemlich übel sein wenn man die dann als Dateiname/URL angibt, aber gut.

Womit soll das gelöst werden, Javascript, PHP, ... und wie soll es verwendet werden als Link zur Weiterleitung auf diese Seite?

Mit PHP würde das Formular in dem die Textfelder sind abgeschickt und dann könntest du entweder einen Link daraus machen oder eben die Weiterleitung.

Die jeweils gekürzte Version würde dann in etwa so aussehen:


```
// die Weiterleitung
if (isset($_POST["benutzername"]) and isset($_POST["passwort"])) {
    header("Location: www.webseite.de/" .$_POST["benutzername"] .$_POST["passwort"] ."htm");
}

// der Link
if (isset($_POST["benutzername"]) and isset($_POST["passwort"])) {
    echo "<a href='www.webseite.de/" .$_POST["benutzername"] .$_POST["passwort"] .".htm'>Link</a>";
}
```


----------



## ComFreek (24. April 2011)

Was möchtest du denn genau machen?

Wenn du sowas hast:
http://www.example.org/max meyerinternet.htm
Um den Benutzernamen und das Passwort zu trennen, müsstest du alle vorhandenen Benutzernamen durchgehen und prüfen, ob sie übereinstimmen und dann ist der Rest das Passwort.


----------



## WorldWideWeb (24. April 2011)

Ich weiß schon, das hört sich jetzt ein bisschen blöd an,
aber könntet ihr mir noch sagen wie ich das Formular definiere.

Dankeschön


----------



## ComFreek (26. April 2011)

Ein HTML-Formular?


```
<form action="script.php" method="GET">

  <input type="text" name="username" />
  <input type="password" name="password" />

</form>
```
Allerdings bekommst du dann script.php?username=X&password=Y

http://www.example.org/benutzernamepasswort.htm

Um eine Struktur wie diese zu erzeugen, müsste man aber JavaScript benutzen.
Hier ein kleines Beispiel:


```
<form action="phpLogin.php" method="POST" onsubmit="return jsLogin();">

  <input type="text" name="username" id="username" />
  <input type="password" name="password" id="password" />
      
  <input type="submit" />

</form>
```


```
function jsLogin()
{
  password = document.getElementById("password").value;
  username = document.getElementById("username").value;
      
  window.location.href = "http://www.google.de/"+encodeURIComponent(username)+encodeURIComponent(password)+".html";
      
  return false;
}
```

In diesem Beispiel wird vor dem Abschicken des Formulars die JavaScript-Funktion jsLogin() aufgerufen, die Benutzernamen und Passwort ausliest und die anzusurfende URL erstellt.
Das return false sorgt dafür, dass das Formular definitiv nicht abgeschickt wird.

Und falls kein JavaScript aktiviert ist, gehen die Daten an das PHP-Skript phpLogin.php, das genau dasselbe wie die JavaScript-Funktion erledigt.

```
<?php

$username = $_POST['username'];
$password = $_POST['password'];

header("Location: http://www.google.de/".rawurlencode($username).rawurlencode($password).".html");
?>
```


----------

